# Silhouette stencils



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone knows a site where I can pick up some good stencils for Canada's . Or if someone makes em. Not very artistic or I'd try myself and just looking for some insight. Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

borrow a friends and trace your own...


----------



## MallardMilitia15 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks. Kinda figured that.. I am refering to anyone who produces paint stencils to lay over the decoy in oder to paint them. thanks though


----------

